# ati External Event Utility EXE Module stopped working



## Tracker 1 (May 17, 2007)

hi
I have 2 problems which I think are related 
1/ "Ati External Event Utility EXE Module stopped working" appears every now and then
2/ When I use Ulead VS 10 + to capture my video off my Sony Handycam I get the message "failed to biuld a preview graph" and doesn't capture DV footage off the Cam
I am running Vista Business and I have downloaded patches & updates galore for the Video Card, ULead VS 10 and AMD
I am out of ideas help!!
thanks
Tracker


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

For the first part, see if this helps:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/558862-annoying-pop-up-message-windows.html

As for Ulead VS 10 on Vista, it appears that version 11 is mainly for Vista only.

VideoStudio 11 


Ulead VideoStudio 10 

However, reading here, you may be able to use it in compatability mode:

Installation: VISTA compatibility for old versions 

Regards

eddie


----------

